
Using an iPhone as a Desktop Computer [video] - lightbulbjim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmbrOUPFDvg
======
qubex
This is... patently dumb, but I love it.

I’ve often found myself thinking how it would be great if the next AppleTV
contained an A13 SoC, and... if somebody could adapt Linux to run on it so it
could be made into an ultra-compact, super-powerful ARM workstation.

I did something similar with the AppleTV 2 by jail-breaking it many years ago,
but I didn’t achieve what I envisioned. The most useful thing I ever did with
it was this: [https://osxdaily.com/2011/05/18/turn-an-apple-tv-into-web-
se...](https://osxdaily.com/2011/05/18/turn-an-apple-tv-into-web-server/)
which nowadays is far more easily achieved with a Raspberry Pi 3/4.

